# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Moore >  Firehouse Subs

## damonsmuz

Saw a sign next to Olivetto that Firehouse Subs is coming in. For the life of me I thought Freebirds was going in that location. 

Me thinks it's time to call "uncle" on all the food joints and go for something like a Whole Foods or whatever...

----------


## Zuplar

I like firehouse. Glad one will be closer than Norman.

----------


## Mel

This forum is starting to effect me like the Food Channel. I read about all these foodie spots and have to go eat there. Surely it can't just be my fault I am getting fat. Of course I will have to try this place. I love sub sandwiches, or just about anything edible.

----------


## Zuplar

Just looked on Firehouse's site and it says coming soon to Moore. Not that I had any doubts.

----------


## Mel

Moore ain't  that far away. Yumm!

----------


## venture

Congrats to Moore. Firehouse is great and love eating at the one down here in Norman.

----------


## MonkeesFan

I never tried Firehouse Subs but I will have to try it sometime

----------


## Zuplar

> I never tried Firehouse Subs but I will have to try it sometime


It's more expensive than subway, but for good reason. It's more in line with a McAlister's or City Bites.

----------


## MonkeesFan

> It's more expensive than subway, but for good reason. It's more in line with a McAlister's or City Bites.


Not a fan of City Bites but I do like McAlister's

----------


## Bunty

> I never tried Firehouse Subs but I will have to try it sometime


Their Hero sub is one example of what's good there.

----------


## Bunty

> Not a fan of City Bites but I do like McAlister's


I need to try there.  What's something real good to order?

----------


## MonkeesFan

> I need to try there.  What's something real good to order?


The ham and cheese toastie and chicken torilla soup, both very good!

----------


## bluedogok

Had a New Yorker Steamer at the one here in Aurora tonight.

----------


## Mel

> Had a New Yorker Steamer at the one here in Aurora tonight.


Is that anything like a Cleveland Steamer?

----------


## bhawes

Went to  the Norman location today. They do not mess around with the meat man they put more meat on the sub then any other sub company Jersey Mikes is its next in line in the mount of meat they put on the sub.

----------


## MonkeesFan

> Went to  the Norman location today. They do not mess around with the meat man they put more meat on the sub then any other sub company Jersey Mikes is its next in line in the mount of meat they put on the sub.


I tried Jersey Mikes the other day, I was not impressed, Jimmy John's is way better

----------


## bhawes

> I tried Jersey Mikes the other day, I was not impressed, Jimmy John's is way better


Agree. Also they are building a new Jimmie John's in Moore across the Street from Mcdonalds and Braums.

----------


## bluedogok

> Is that anything like a Cleveland Steamer?


Have no idea what a Cleveland Steamer is. A NY Steamer is corned beef brisket, pastrami, melted provolone, mustard, mayo, and Italian dressing.

----------


## Mel

I watch too much Family Guy. :Embarrassment:  That Sandwich sounds good. Sort of like the New Yorker at Jason's Deli.

----------


## MonkeesFan

> Agree. Also they are building a new Jimmie John's in Moore across the Street from Mcdonalds and Braums.



Are you serious? Awesome! Now I do not have to go to Norman to get Jimmy John's! I do have Jimmy John's across from my work which is nice!

----------


## bhawes

[QUOTE=MonkeesFan;684479]Are you serious? Awesome! Now I do not have to go to Norman to get Jimmy John's! I do have Jimmy John's across from my work which is nice![/QUOT

They have the metal framing on the building now I say in about 90 days it will open.

----------


## MonkeesFan

[QUOTE=bhawes;684491]


> Are you serious? Awesome! Now I do not have to go to Norman to get Jimmy John's! I do have Jimmy John's across from my work which is nice![/QUOT
> 
> They have the metal framing on the building now I say in about 90 days it will open.


Nice! I have not been in the area in a while but I live 5 minutes away from Jimmy John's

----------


## Easy180

> I need to try there.  What's something real good to order?


Their turkey mufaletta is pretty yummy...Several relatives are addicted to their sweet tea

----------


## progressiveboy

Fire house subs are great! I would rank them as one of the best sub shops, along with Quiznos and Jersey Mikes. When I was in OKC about 3 weeks ago, I noticed they had opened one on the NW Expressway and McArthur area. They seem to be be expanding at a healthy rate. My personal favorite is the #4 Italian Sub! I also like their Turkey Sub!

----------


## Bunty

> Agree. Also they are building a new Jimmie John's in Moore across the Street from Mcdonalds and Braums.


Jimmy John's recently opened on the strip in Stillwater.  Now fans of that eaterie can go there after the games.

----------


## Bunty

> Fire house subs are great! I would rank them as one of the best sub shops, along with Quiznos and Jersey Mikes. When I was in OKC about 3 weeks ago, I noticed they had opened one on the NW Expressway and McArthur area. They seem to be be expanding at a healthy rate. My personal favorite is the #4 Italian Sub! I also like their Turkey Sub!


Quiznos was nice while it lasted in Stillwater, but interestingly enough it closed and reopened as Firehouse Subs.  It's not bad at all, but no better than Quiznos.

----------


## bluedogok

Quizno's has had a bunch of franchise issues, all over the country. The only ones doing well with Quizno's are the lawyers.

----------


## Mel

I ate at the Firehouse Sub on NW EXPWY tonight and I thought it was pretty good. Dinner and a show, with my Wife running up against one of those infinite options pop machines for the first time.

----------


## MonkeesFan

Yeah, Firehouse Sub is decent but only problem is that the name Firehouse Sub makes me think it is a restaurant that is only for firemen

----------


## s00nr1

Just a heads up....Firehouse will be open to the public starting tomorrow.

----------


## wahoorob

Made three visits to Firehouse since they've been open. Had a chat with the owner/manager. Very nice lady. 3 very good sandwiches: the Hero, the Smokehouse Beef and Cheddar Brisket, and the Steak and Cheese. All three were excellent with nice amounts of meat. Service was a little slow, but it was busy all three times I went in (once alone, twice with friends). It's going to be a very nice addition to the Moore area.

----------


## Zuplar

> Made three visits to Firehouse since they've been open. Had a chat with the owner/manager. Very nice lady. 3 very good sandwiches: the Hero, the Smokehouse Beef and Cheddar Brisket, and the Steak and Cheese. All three were excellent with nice amounts of meat. Service was a little slow, but it was busy all three times I went in (once alone, twice with friends). It's going to be a very nice addition to the Moore area.


Yeah everyone I've been to, one in Norman and one in Boulder, has been on the slower side, but like you said it's usually busy. Either way one of the best subs out there, so I don't mind.

----------


## bille

Glad we have options now when craving high-priced fast food sandwiches. How does it compare with Jersey Mike's?  What about Jimmy John's?  haven't heard much about them other than their delivery is pretty quick, which is a plus when you need it.

----------


## bluedogok

We go to Firehouse or WhichWich when we go for a sub, not a big fan of Jimmy John's and have never tried Jersey Mikes as there aren't a lot of those around where we lived in Austin or here in Denver. City Bites was always my place to go in OKC before I moved.

----------


## Mailslinger

I'll throw my hat in there for City Bites,  all these new sandwich places but its hard to beat them for a quality sub although they are pretty slow most of the time.

----------


## Zuplar

City bites has really gone hill IMO lately. I used to really like them, but just not a fan anymore.

----------


## bluedogok

> City bites has really gone hill IMO lately. I used to really like them, but just not a fan anymore.


We ate there one Sunday before heading back to Austin a few years ago, it definitely was not the same as when I lived there (moved to Austin in 2003) or the years before because it was my wife's favorite sandwich place before that last time we ate there. We would eat there some when we were back in town and she loved it.

----------

